# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Solo Farm Ashen Verdict Rep with any class

## zoiaum

Basicly i'm using the methods described here: 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...-rep-farm.html
Which works perfect for any classes with a aggro reset skill.

But if you don't have a class who can drop aggro, or is having a hard time to time your aggro reset skills right, you still can farm rep on those 2 mobs using one Crashin' Thrashin' Racer Controller - Item - World of Warcraft.

The method:

1) Stand Behind the guards on the middle of the room and use your crash 'n trash car.
2) Aggro the mobs with your car
3) Pull the mobs to the direction of the left guards (use the car skill to spring if needed)
4) The mobs will aggro on the guards, dps the ones who are getting hit by the guard, you don't need to really dps him, just throw one or two skills to do some damage
5) Wait until the mobs die (don't stand close to them, because they will explode when dead).
6) Collect your loot and get 30 rep.

Pic



As stated on the other thread it will take several hours to get exalted since you can only do this 5 times per hour due to the 5 instances per hour limitation. Still a decent farm method for those who can't/don't want to get a group for it.

----------


## mASTAW

nice one, will try as soon as i get that little machine  :Smile:  Will +rep if it works!

----------


## Fireyeye

very nice find im going to try now =D

----------


## Lukas 45

Gonna w8 some time till i can open the gifts on EU :< But nice find, gonna use that  :Big Grin:

----------


## zoiaum

nice glad it was useful for you guys =P

----------


## hayboy1213

Wasn't that the last years Christmas gift? How do you get it now? 
Awesome guide BTW I know it will work.

----------


## Kroko

Nice addition and thanks for quoting my guide out, ;p you help by sharing another method of it rep + for me.

----------


## tatortotts

Yes, the Crashin' Thrashin' Racer was the Winter Veil '08 gift.
It is no longer attainable.

-Tator

----------


## neilbs

30 rep a pull/reset must take longer than several hours.

----------


## Kartio

Why make a new thread when you could have just posted this to the same thread?

----------


## Andros

Epic Christmas gift! :P 
+rep

----------


## WhiteShizzle

Shame i can't get this anymore  :Frown:

----------


## dog007

cant u use a steam tonk controler for this ? Schematic: Steam Tonk Controller - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## agni

If i right remember, i was waiting for my raid and was bored, i just pulled the mobs to guards and they killed them.

----------


## Fireyeye

Doesn't the tonk controller have health?

----------


## zoiaum

> Doesn't the tonk controller have health?


i didnt tested since i don't have a tonk controller anymore, if someone test it let us know

----------


## markons

this works i tried on main ( NE druid ) since i only have tonk controller on him.... And then i died 30+ times trying to pull those 3 that patrol. I think u can manage to "kill" those 3 also but i need better timing to test it...

----------


## Shykon

Ok guys i have a theory towards improving this rep farm.
Pull the guards with a steam tonk controller.
When they aggro the guards, run to the top of the steps and taunt them.
When they come close Stealth/FD.
Th guards will chase them to the top, pull more mobs onto the guards with the controller.
Repeat to farm as far as 1st boss.

----------


## kgribbe

tried several stuff, after the first 2 mobs the patrol/packs on the side wotn agro on the friendly npc's

----------


## Chrisomator

Tried. Works! But it's not very fast.
Thanks anyways  :Wink:

----------


## Tardo

Really nice find!  :Smile:  +Rep

----------


## Barrt73Rus

for classes in which no talents reset agro you can simply run out of dugeon and then immediately run into dugeon  :Smile:

----------


## ZOMG

This will take more than "a few hours" to get exalted, but it does work.

----------


## t1mPan

Trusty Copper Racer - Item - World of Warcraft Maybe this works ?

----------


## avell

> ok guys i have a theory towards improving this rep farm.
> Pull the guards with a steam tonk controller.
> When they aggro the guards, run to the top of the steps and taunt them.
> When they come close stealth/fd.
> Th guards will chase them to the top, pull more mobs onto the guards with the controller.
> Repeat to farm as far as 1st boss.



[no "theories"]

----------


## dahorn

Posted this in 2 other threads, which either got moved or deleted, so here it is again... you dont need to pull with anything special or use any sort of aggro reset.

All you have to do is aggro the mobs, run outside of the instance, run back in, and hey presto the guards will have aggro on them.

----------


## WhiteShizzle

Dosn't work this Tonks.

----------


## veldanor

Confirmed, works with eye of kilrogg too (Tho it can be hard)

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Trusty Copper Racer - Item - World of Warcraft Maybe this works ?


maybe you try it? lol

----------


## Albedo

> Ok guys i have a theory towards improving this rep farm.
> Pull the guards with a steam tonk controller.
> When they aggro the guards, run to the top of the steps and taunt them.
> When they come close Stealth/FD.
> Th guards will chase them to the top, pull more mobs onto the guards with the controller.
> Repeat to farm as far as 1st boss.


*The guards don't attack any but the first two adds, AFAIK.*

----------


## tantos

Yüah tank aggroing pew pew pew! nice find +2 rep

----------


## thottstation

The NPC's never survive long enough. 

There's always 1 on an NPC guard, and then it's 3 on 1. They kill the guard, then 1-shot all other NPC's.

I can never wait for all guards to be free because there's a constant stream, and simply being in the same room put you in combat (ie. unable to use the racer)

----------


## Zazs

I tried this with my shadowpriest and got no rep. I did a little damage to one of the mobs calles the damned on the right fighting the guards and it died there. The other killed the guard and chased me because I was next in line for threat. I ran back to the entrance using fading and fordring killed it in the end. No rep again. 

I gues I´m doing something wrong because I see many ppl still doing this and getting rep.

----------


## chartgraves

I couldn't get it to work no matter how many times I have tried.

----------


## [Z]em

i got it to work one time but then gave up as i could see it was gunna take weeks of grinding to even get near exalted.

----------


## WhiteShizzle

Yeah i got this working but i came to the limit of 5 per hour =/

----------


## Spokeydoke

Thankyou, might make the grind to exalted go a little quicker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deophex

Yay more rep grinding...this will be next after I finish warsong outriders...

----------


## amerrigan

Seems to work ok to me, not had anything interesting drop on ICC10 trash wise. Might be a nice bonus as my hunter is ench if it does.

----------


## iwabo

Saw that if you only get to kill one of them, then your in luck. Cause the one that got killed will respawn when the other one goes back

----------


## linearsequence

works!

actually got fordring to tank for me once
though he only hits for about 5000 something on the mob...

----------


## daaha_92

Good but useless since only 5 per hour!

----------


## T3h Sorrow

2) Aggro the mobs with your car i wish i had a car in this game  :Frown:

----------


## R11tz0r

gonna test it today ty

----------


## coolcrash

going to try it now

----------


## coolcrash

Gonna try it now

----------


## Pjmax

Works great, thanks man

----------


## wellung

Can this be done on 25man?

----------


## eqez

thanks a lot!

----------


## mar013

Yea, it is a good find, but isnt it tbh alot easier just to find a rep farm grp. I mean the mobs will respawn once every min. U get 30 rep per min .. Gonna take alot of hours tbh ..

----------


## Thundersauce

this does work if you follow the directions. iv only been able to pull it off in 10 man mode.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Currently attempting on a Hunter as we speak. I'm sending in my pet as a martyr, and running out of the instance when the pet dies/despawns and the enemies come after me. The enemies just reset. Any other way I could do it as a hunter?

----------


## spazd

wow if this works man thank you so much. now i can go get my epic ring! glad i was on to get the car at christmas!

----------


## valkyryth

Im sure this works without testing it myself. I remember when you could use that car to pull the timed boss in CoS through the gate at the beginning.

I'll try this on my mage later, thanks for the info mate

----------


## ugotownedtoo

You can now buy a "Blue Crashing trashin racer" from the Toy vendor in Dal as of todays patch, if you didn't get the xmas one.

----------


## Uddberg

Don't work anymore.. they c.....ts have fixed it

----------


## pankaka

Don't bump old threads please.

----------


## 747

FixeD the robot can't attack now  :Frown:

----------


## Acronym

Looks like they've also fixed the agro table, the guards don't pickup a heap of threat anymore, and any damage you do to them will get them to snap on to you.

----------


## Horneyyy

i got it to work, and @747, the car doesnt need to attack, it just pulls to guards. 

just hit the damned things with a low lvl attack and it didnt get me aggro and i got rep as usual.

----------


## nulacz

Its work for me too, pull the damned, jump to guards, let them hit them and attack with ranged, then loot

----------


## Prestor

Good but useless since only 5 per hour!

----------


## commandos

You can only do 5 per hour or something. still hope for some nice epics?

----------


## Nurkurz

is the respawnrate 5/h ??

----------


## duality32

I keep gettin the guys to come back to the guards, but when they get killed, I get no rep. And sometimes, the bone dudes just keep coming, and you dont get rep for those anyways even if you kill it all the way.

----------


## miasaou

Tried this just now, works fantastic. Thanks for sharing this  :Smile:

----------


## ervolt

Nice to know this way, but I'll stick on waiting till Cata comes, this would be easy by that time  :Smile:

----------


## maltikism

This doesn't work anymore? The tonk controller dies if it goes anywhere remotely close to the mobs.

----------


## piree

This is very easily done as a priest.

Pull them to the guards (Ebon for horde, the others for alliance I guess?)
Fade
Shackle 1 of them
Help the guard kill the other (just burst)
When 1st one is down, let the other one kill the guard.
Run to another guard and fade again
Kill the mob and loot  :Smile:

----------


## ElcyionLacar

As someone mentioned this isn't very fast, but it does work.
5 runs an hour (resetting instance), would give you 150 rep an hour, or 20 hours to reach friendly.

I won't bother trying to work out the time taken to get all the way to exalted with this method.

I feel confident that these mobs don't respawn on their own due to a minor event occurs and the random mobs running into the room stops.

I have noticed however, if you manage to kill one, and the guards don't finish off the other, the pull will reset with a new mob spawning to bring the number back up to two.
if any one works out how to kill one and then reset the other this would become infinitely more farmable.

----------


## Fargust

This works and for you guys that don't have the "Blue chrashin' trashin' race controller" Go to dalaran and buy it..
The start a 25 man grp and go inside and start using this method.. 

Just for your info the 25man drop can give you a nice neck or ring that is boe.. 

The Damned - NPC - World of Warcraft

 :Wink:

----------


## morsona

I've been trying this on and off the last week and it has not been working for me at all. To even aggro them with the Crashin' Thrashin' Racer I need to get at least 3-4 yards away, then I spring back, and before I can get to the guards they end up killing the controller then proceeding to come after me and the guards do absolutely nothing about it. What could I be doing wrong?

----------


## Messages

Not sure why people would do this. You can just clear the whole thing in 2 hours with this new 15% lolbuff. Normal is just spank and spank.

----------


## Ic3fuzion

works. NPC's don't always attack the mobs though. Or other way around, whatever.

----------


## cyraxo

Tried this and it works unfortunately its slow but still nice find  :Smile:  +Rep

----------

